# Pallet woodworking



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*

*Pallet style bed*
almost made from pallets…

Ok, that is a little foolish, but the truth!
For the first time in quite a few years I have a real bedroom, so I wanted to build myself a really nice bed.
I had no budget, meaning it was ok if it was not cheap.
But I have been in love with the idea of a pallet bed for quite some time, and so I wanted to realize that dream.
First step was to check where I could get some pallets at a fair price since I wanted them new, and that was possible.
Next step was to make a design. I wanted it to be floating in the air and not just a bunch of pallets standing on the floor so I needed to make a frame to hold the different pallets together and so I started to design this.
It was while doing this I realized that it became so complex and the idea of a cheap pallet bed was lost.
So I tried to design my own pallet instead and then check the price for raw wood and found out it was app half the price than buying the pallets and then the system would have doubled the price.
So!









I ordered the wood when I was ordering firewood for my stoves anyway, in this way the delivery was free and the wood came right to my door. All I then needed was to buy a box of screws and go for it.

http://www.imageblog.co.nz/viewimage.cfm?image=8313









And so all the boards stood in my hallway for a week or so while I was waiting for a good day, where my body would allow me to give it a go.









This was my bed before I started, two mattresses on the floor… A little to teen for me now at 44 I felt.









Since I had not yet really decided on the final design, due to the fact I wanted a lot and have limited room, my approach was to make a test layout and take it from there.
First step was to make the main frame to get an idea, this was made from 2×4's and 5' boards, I had my construction square at hand, but actually ended the old way with the diagonals.
From the different beds I had seen in my research on the web, there were different details I liked, I had seen some with light under the pallets, this made them look less heavy, I had seen some hanging like a swing and this made them even more floating. Also I liked those that had a space around the mattress so it was like an island and finally I had seen one where there was book storage in the bed too. All this I wanted…









No more talk!
I put the boards on the 2×4's and it looked hopeless…









But after some serious thoughts I put the screws in and took the plunge saw and made the cuts.
As you can see I made the frame double in the sides, this since I liked it, to give it strength, but also so that if I one day got tired of the palled bed, I can just cut outside the second 2×4's and use the frame for a more normal bed.









As you could see in the last picture I put the frame up on two 2×4's to get the floating look.
They simply got a good screw from the side and were cut so they only supported the inner frame, in this way they cannot be seen from the side and so the bed really floats in the air.








'
I also mounted a little LED light in the center under the bed, LED since it last longer and gives almost no heat and are therefore not a fire hazard.









And here you see the result at night.
I am so pleased, really got the light, floating look I was looking for.









Almost on a sky I think…









And the cut offs was not waste, they could keep me warm the next day.









So if you were a fly on the wall it would look like this I guess.









With this last picture I will say goodnight with a smile.
I have now slept in the bed for a week or so and love it (I was up once in a while…).

Hope this can bring some inspiration, perhaps it was not a real pallet bed, but I think it was close enough.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## JoeRPhilly (Jul 4, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Very cool, looks great, and you will enjoy this every day


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Nice look Mads, and you should enjoy this every *night* !!! As usual, you were well inspired. I love the retrofit lights from under.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


The floating effect is awesome. The light really makes it stand out. 
Better than a real pallet bed… (you don't know where they have been!)


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Really cool, simple, modern design. I love it!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Very cool Mads. I really like the floating look.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Brilliant!
The addition of the LED is inspired. It completes the floating effect.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Mads,,,,only you can take projects like this and totally make them all your own style. My friend, you always inspire creativity with your endless imagination….I thank you for the great boosts it gives me and everyone else.

Be well and rest well!

Joe


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


A very nice floating bed Mads. It makes me think of Aladdin. I like the light too, very cool. Happy floating!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Mads,

Well done and nicely appointed.

Had to smile when you pointed out,,, *"two mattresses on the floor…"* thought we may see *the 1st ROUBO Bed*. 

Best Regards, Len


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Interesting. I'm wondering how you got the fly to take that picture.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


mafe, I'm curious. does your log burner have a chimney / flue? I can't see one in the photo.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


yea me to, how did the fly take that picture…have you invented the smallest camera in the world…lol…nice bed mads, its always fun to make your own bed..and i like the wood stove, are most places heated this way or is this an older home, and i like your wood floors…its a wood workers home for sure…im glad you had a good day to work on this…i know exactly what this is like…be well my friend…grizz


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Nite nite, sleep tite.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


What? No snow there?
Love the giant pallet look. A nice floaty bed for floaty sleep.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Floating pallet bed with ground effect lighting…Creative!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


I like the LED lighting..will help to prevent middle of the night smashed ankles after a visit to the bathroom.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


maybe mads you should have had the forklift operator put his forks through the window, and lift the bed…flotaing for sure, and then lower it in the morning, or dawn ona parachute and have him lift it as high as it will go…and jump, land in the kitchen….pull out a knife and start carving some fresh bacon…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Very creative Mads. It looks nice. the lighting is very cool


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Well done Mads.
You have more class in your little finger than I have in my whole body.

I wish you well,
Steve


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Schlaf gut, schöne Träume!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Like everything you do Mads its very unique. Pretty cool.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Sleep tight, my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............Jim


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


*ES UNA CAMA DE CUENTOS Ó DE HARRY POTTER JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
PERO ES UN EXCELENTE DISEÑO Y TE ADMIRO *


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Great job Mads. Watch out for splinters in your feet though. )


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Pallet Master Strikes back!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Hi there,
Laugh here thank you.
Sleept so fine these days, it is really such a pleasure.
No splinters, the sides are not so wide that I touch them while getting in and out, so no worries.
Steve I almost could not stop laughing after reading your comment, and thank you also.
Vielen dank.
Grizz I would love a pallet lifter here.
To get the fly to take the picture took longer than building the bed, you can't imagine how much training that took Don.
Bogey, the chiminy is out the back, so that is why you do not see it.
It did snow here for a couple of days.
Best thoughts to all of you and thank you,
Mads


----------



## bretttaggart (Mar 11, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


What an awesome project! What size mattress are you using? Do you mind sharing your dimensions? I would like to try this in my new apartment!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


I have a 180*220 mattress.
20cm at the sides.
post it when you have made it, it will be cool to see.
Thanks,
Mads


----------



## yaroslav (May 14, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Coll bed!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pallet style bed (no recycle)...*
> 
> *Pallet style bed*
> almost made from pallets…
> ...


Thanks, warm at night. Smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Bed lamp for pallet bed.*

*Pallet style bed lamps*
for my new bed.

I realized fast that a bed like this needed matching bed lights.
Again I wanted it to be cheap and simple and able to be made from pallets.









Before.
I had purchased two clips lamps, this looked ok, not crisp but ok, but was hopeless to use for reading.









So back to the workshop, cut up some strips of the boards.
Holes in each end and my MaFe branding to finish off.









The ends were rounded on the sander.









I drilled a hole in the end so I could mount some hex head bolts.









They were fastened with epoxy.









And so I was able to use the hardware on the clips lamps.
To hold the cable I used strips, think this matched the industrial pallet look.









Wing nut and a rubber washer to hold the two parts of the arm together.









And the same principal for the base of the lamp.
It was mounted directly to the bed side.









And here we are!
The lamp on the bed.









And the head can turn for a good reading light.









What more can I ask for?

Hope this can bring some inspiration, at least some light.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


Clever and fitting!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


Looks great Mads. It looks like you have settled in quite well and comfortable.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


Did n't think you could make that floating bed any nicer, but you did!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


A very nice addition. Cudos.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


not so sure how sturdy they are …. but deffently better than using the mirror 

take care
Dennis


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


Mads: I hope the good looking lamps make it through an evening of horizontal sports.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


Looks great


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


Dennis and Madts no need to worry, they are really sturdy but yes I will not be able to hang from then and do a Tarzan, laugh.
If how ever they should one day break, they are so cheap that it will make no tears here, replasements can be made in 10 minutes.
But since my status is single, right now all they need to, is to give me a light for Don Quiote before I sleep.
Thanks guys.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


Let there be light..


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


*ESTUVISTE GENIAL E INGENIOSO MAESTRO!!!!!!!!
VOY A HACER ALGO ASÍ PARA MI DORMITORIO Y SUBIRÉ FOTOS *


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


Very clever and well done!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


;-)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


Looks right at home Mads, nice addition.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bed lamp for pallet bed.*
> 
> *Pallet style bed lamps*
> for my new bed.
> ...


Sweet job on them, Jim


----------

